# HK VP9 Palmetto State?



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

HK VP9 onsale at Palmetto state armory this weekend. The price is $519. 

I am unfamiliar with buying online. The item is not listed as used. So I assume that is new price?
According to slickguns this is the best deal going right now, in stock. 

This is the gun I want. I guess I am asking for reviews in dealing with Palmetto and if I should hold out for another deal or jump on this now?

TIA


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks like a very good price. If you buy online, the gun will need to get shipped to an FFL dealer in your area for you to take delivery. Expect a transfer charge of roughly between $20 and $50.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Yep, Thanks. I already visited the store that I will FFL it to. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have had several good experiences, dealing with Palmetto.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

I have read all sorts of reviews online both positve and negative. They seem to be like watching a movie. Some love, some hate. Or like a military tour of Korea. LOL... 

I got my shipping confirm today. I ordered it Saturday night and it is shipped already. I will have it Wednesday. I am excited. the PV9 is my first gun since I was a kid. 
I grew up with an old Sears and Robuck 22short bolt action.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, I decided that I will definately NOT be dealing with Palmetto again. 

I also will NEVER recommend anyone else do so either.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Zapper said:


> Well, I decided that I will definately NOT be dealing with Palmetto again.
> 
> I also will NEVER recommend anyone else do so either.


What's happened to make you feel this way ?


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordered and paid Saturday 23 July. Monday 25 July, I got an email from Palmetto AND UPS with tracking information saying my item was ready for pick-up. Called Wednesday AM to find out why it wasn't picked up yet. I got the I don't know, be patient bit. I called Wedesday evening, still no movement on tracking, no answer. I called Thursday AM and I got brushed off and asked to wait longer. IF the item was not boxed up and in the shipping bin, they shouldn't have printed the shipping label which triggered UPS AND their system to send me "your item has shipped" emails. AND/OR the CS rep should have been able to answer my questions and tell me the status of a firearm that I paid for. I am in the military. If one cannot imediately place hands on a firearm, it is considered unsecure. That triggered my anger and loss of respect for their business. Fortunately for them, UPS tracking updated this evening making me feel some relief that it is not a lost or out of control firearm. 

The reason why I will not use them again or recommend them is because of their lack of professionalism regarding, 1. Why I was emailed saying my item shipped when infact it had not. 2. Their lack of taking proper responsibility for the firearm. 

I must tell you, I was full well prepared to contact the ATF and report that Palmetto cannot locate a firearm, therefor they must have lost it. Firearms are not a game. I do not play with them. They are to be positively controlled 100% of the time and someone is to be held accountable for its wearabouts. THAT is why we must get them shipped to a FFL and not dropped on our doorsteps. 

I have ordered over 100 packages from amazon and some of their sellers. I have ordered from many sites just in the last 6 months. I get packages at my door at least 3 days a week. I know all to well how UPS, FEDEX and DHL work. I know how responsible people are over a 2 dollar item that is not a danger to anyone. WHY couldn't Palmetto show some responsibility? What would have kept my faith in their company is if when I called the CS rep, he/she would have put me on hold, walked over to the warehouse and put his/her hands on the item that is of such high value. *value as in importance because guns in the wrong hands or misplaced CAN kill people* $500 for the gun I purchased is NOTHING compaired to how uncomfortable I felt with dealing with a company with questionable accountability for firearms. 

I will not give a company that deals in weapons my business if I do not feel comfortable with how they maintain postive control of their products. 

UPS tracking does say it is in their custody and it will be at my FFL on Monday. Aug 1st.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I emailed them at 1pm EST today, Thursday , They and I have the same timezone. I asked for a status of my order and the shipment. As of 1040 PM EST, I have not received a response. THAT alone is poor customer service. All around I do not get a good feeling about them. I cannot continue to offer my business to a company that has so quickly lost my confidence.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Zapper said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I emailed them at 1pm EST today, Thursday , They and I have the same timezone. I asked for a status of my order and the shipment. As of 1040 PM EST, I have not received a response. THAT alone is poor customer service. All around I do not get a good feeling about them. I cannot continue to offer my business to a company that has so quickly lost my confidence.


Uh, yeah, maybe I should have mentioned that. With Palmetto, you can pretty much forget about the tracking info. They ship it when they want, and it just shows up one day. The longest I've waited is about two weeks, but mostly they get it to you in 7-8 days. I knew this, going in, and I am not impatient, so it doesn't bother me. Mainly, their products do arrive, and you mostly get what you pay for.


----------



## Zapper (Jul 15, 2016)

Bisley said:


> Uh, yeah, maybe I should have mentioned that. With Palmetto, you can pretty much forget about the tracking info. They ship it when they want, and it just shows up one day. The longest I've waited is about two weeks, but mostly they get it to you in 7-8 days. I knew this, going in, and I am not impatient, so it doesn't bother me. Mainly, their products do arrive, and you mostly get what you pay for.


It is less that I am impatient and more that I was not getting the answers that I expect to get. Especially with dealing with firearms. Treating them like sensative items for an 18year and counting career sort of puts me in a place where I put high value on items that can be dangerous. I think they should have been able to pinpoint the firearm. Much like UPS or FexEx can. The CS people acted like they have no idea what is going on.

HAD they not printed a shipping label so soon, I wouln't have been worried. I didn't have any expectation of receiving it too quickly. When the tracking email came in, I got the oh great it should be here. When it didn't move, I needed to know why and where it is. They couldn't do that.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Their attitude is that they give value for the money, their way, and they sell out of everything about as fast as they can get it. Not ideal, but enough folks are willing to put up with it to keep them going, for now, anyway. I remember being a little miffed the first time I used them, but they have some great deals, especially on AR parts, uppers, lowers, etc., so I put up with it. It's what they do, and don't intend to change, I think.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for your detailed response. Now we know.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry for resurrecting and old thread but this story has to be told. I have bought ammo from PSA before and had no issues. When my friend was ready to buy $1,200 for his AR15 I strongly suggested PSA. He took the plunge and within 48 hrs his card was charged and his ammo was shipped, tracking number and all. Long story short it was 13 days to get his delivery with many unanswered email, phone calls turned into stall tactics, etc. So he had his lawyer brother in law call them, turns out PSA sold and charged for ammo they did not have in stock!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Great info.
It's not worth it for me to buy online unless it's dirt cheap after paying shipping costs for some, plus FFL fees and here in corrupt Il. we get charged sales tax in the jurisdiction the FFL is in.
I have an Armslist Dealer I use and his VP9 is $559 plus tax.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

So I came across a PSA coupon code so I took the plunge on a S&W Bodyguard, $169 out the door. As I posted above, I knew I wouldn't see it for a while. Sure enough, after my card was charged on a Monday (day after I ordered it), two weeks go by and I start looking into it. Turns out the address of my FFL's paperwork did not match what they had on file and they decided to do NOTHING about it except let the gun sit. Pretty sure when a cc is charged you have 24 hrs to ship or perform a service.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I decided to put up with a little 'cranky-ness' on PSA's part, because some of their deals are worth the aggravation. I hand load most of my rifle ammo, but when somebody puts 62 and 75 grain .223 Gold Dots on sale for less than $10 a box, I'm in. This is what many police departments use, and I like to use factory loads for self-defense rounds. I have one PSA 'budget' AR that is designated for rural home defense, and I like this ammo for it.

I used to be a fairly loyal Midway USA customer, because their great service was worth a few extra dollars. But, the ammo and ammo component shortages hurt them severely, and they took a bit of a downward slide in service, which I attribute to lay-offs and budget cutting to keep their heads above water. I had no such expectations with PSA, so I have been very patient with them. Mostly, they have not aggravated me, excessively, and I can get over it when they send me a decent product at a very good price.


----------

